# Hank at puppy kindergarten...



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

A short (totally random) video clip, taken by my wife, of Hank during "graduation" at puppy kindergarten. The puppies were given a chance to play dress up and as a result he's wearing that striped blue shirt...while playing with his best buddy in class -- Gabriella, a Cocker Spaniel. Gabriella is going to join Hank in the next level of classes in Puppy Elementary, starting next week :biggrin1:

These little ones never cease to amaze me.
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It so much fun to watch them play like that. Hank is such a good looking pup.....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a great video, I love puppy play.
Congrats on graduation Hank and good luck with your next class.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations on graduating! That's a great video of Hank playing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That was really neat to see Hank playin.....Good luck in your next classes!!!


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

:rockon: Congratulations to Hank for graduating and good luck with the next level. Thanks so much for sharing the video, Hank is precious!!!! Lily has actually just started classes and she is doing really well, they are such smart little guys. I still can't believe our puppies are from the same litter and we found you on this wonderful forum.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is so cute and I love his T shirt!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats to Hank and what a good experience to have a good buddy for him to continue in class. Dora had a pug puppy in her class and a bernese mountain dog and they continued the entire time we were at the all breed training club. The funny part is, every time she sees a Berner, she gets very excited.

As to Gabriella, you may want to warn hank, pretty quickly she will be double his size so he may want to take it easy on her!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love to watch puppies playing like that. Great video. Hank's name is very appropriate, he looks like a tough guy in he video. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lo, that video is great. I love watching them play like that with happy abandon. Hank certainly doesn't mind the shirt does he? It doesn't inhibit his play one bit. Congratulations on finishing puppy kindergarten with him.

Susan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute video!He is really a rough and tumble guy!I can not believe how much he has grown!Congrats on his graduation!

I didn't realize Hank and Calidu were from the same breeder(Yuppy Puppy)and litter!Wow!And you met here?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

'Lo, Hank looks fantastic. What a bright, beautiful, healthy puppy!! Love the shirt. Thanks for sharing, so much fun to see him "virtually"!

Hey, how about that Stanford victory over SC? Fantastic. And unfathomable (that was the headline in the LA Times, my sister reported to me). I think we must be number 2 or something today. Wow, GO BEARS. My husband is making air/hotel reservations for Pasadena, just in case. Fingers crossed. Or we could end up at a bowl in El Paso or New Orleans. We are def. going, wherever it is. 

Hugs to sweet Hank!


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Julie said:


> What a cute video!He is really a rough and tumble guy!I can not believe how much he has grown!Congrats on his graduation!
> 
> I didn't realize Hank and Calidu were from the same breeder(Yuppy Puppy)and litter!Wow!And you met here?


Yes, isn't that a coincidence! Lo posted to a thread and mentioned his puppy Hank and Hank's age. He just look so much like my Lily, the age was the same and I knew one of her brothers were named Hank. So I sent a PM to Arlo and asked if Hank was by any chance from Yuppy Puppy and he was. Small world, and even smaller now with the internet........

Needless to say, Lily is very pround of her brother!!!!:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's cool--it is a small world!:becky:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, that was fun!!:whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a darling video of Hank! I love to see puppies and dogs playing all out. Hank looks like he has no problem with socialization. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful responses,
Lily''s "younger" brother definitely loves socializing with other pups. Calidu, I hope Hank's sister is enjoying classes as much as our little guy. He's still working on his shyness playing with little kiddos -- including the cute little girl in Gabriella's family.

BTW, Amy, _*Cal*_ is #2 (yay)...kinda wished LSU lost this past weekend. 

Regards to all,
_*'Lo*_

p.s. A great big thanks to Melissa for setting up this wonderful community.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

'Lo We were wishing LSU lost, as well, but on the other hand, I'm not sure that we Bears are quite ready for the altitude up there on that highest pinnacle of number one-ness. Less pressure this way, LOL. In any case, how *sweet* it is!

Hank has an amazing coat, by the way. How old is he now?


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Amy,
Hank is officially 4 months and 20 days today. Just like his sister Lily in the previous post. His coat, so far, has been pretty maintenance free -- given his age. We brush him every four days, no matting yet. We have our fingers crossed he'll be the same as he gets older -- one can only hope. A number of breeders I met did compliment his coat when I first picked him up the Sheraton Four Points Hotel in Denver, during Nationals this year. My breeder even mentioned that Hank's coat would turn out better than her own Stogie who won a number of awards at the nationals. Being "merely" a family pet, we just think his cute, with or without the coat.

I'm getting old...


Regards,
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I didn't realize you picked him during the Nationals. And his sister lives in Florida! I love the age he's at, it's the cutest. Lots of discovering and learning happening. Their personalities really begin to bloom.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Please take more video of Hank! he is such a cutie. I love how gentle he plays.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Stogie... :suspicious:

:jaw:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Where is the Stogie we all know and love?He is so handsome and a real regal looking guy!Oh--Melissa!Can the real Stogie please come forward?(Please post a picture):becky:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Um, okay, no. Sorry and no disrespect to anyone or anydog, but that other stogie will just have to get a nickname. Gotta happen. 
Stogie is STOGIE. That's just the way it is y'all. 
Dawna
Stogie the Original lover and nose kisser.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay,well maybe we can't get Melissa to post any new pictures of Stogie,but he is a very handsome guy--and we can all drool over his little picture in her avatar!It is wierd/odd though how some dogs just :fit: their names...and Melissa your Stogie definitely looks like a true Cuban Cigar kind of dude!:hug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

calidu said:


> :rockon: Congratulations to Hank for graduating and good luck with the next level. Thanks so much for sharing the video, Hank is precious!!!! Lily has actually just started classes and she is doing really well, they are such smart little guys. I still can't believe our puppies are from the same litter and we found you on this wonderful forum.


That's so cool! Scudder found his brother Rudy on this forum.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Stogie... :suspicious:
> 
> :jaw:


Ya know....they SAY "imitation is the greatest form of flattery", but sometimes...its just downright annoying. :frusty: I think I would cringe if there was another Gucci the lil Princess de Havanese. There is just not enough room in this world for two. ound:

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree....there can only be ONE Stogie! I just love that sexy little guy!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

The "Original Stogie" (Melissa's) is one of the most handsome Havanese specimens out there, but chances are very great that there are a number of Havanese with this name -- pretenders, no doubt. On this board alone, I've "seen" more than two Hanks mentioned... not the most original name for sure...but it just fit our little one. My breeder's Stogie (who from here on out will be referred to as "Fake Stogie" in this forum  ) was actually pretty awesome himself.

I'm glad you all enjoyed the video. We'll see if we can post another one later. He actually tests for his _other_ obedience class this week, maybe we'll get that on film - wish us luck.

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck Lo with your obedience class test!
I must ask you--where did you get that cute little t-shirt Hank is wearing in the video?I like how it isn't so "tight fitting"--Quincy would look funny in a tight T with all his hair!Did you just buy a bigger size?Use a toddler T?We all want to know!:becky:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

You're funny, Lo. He doesn't have to be fake, maybe he can just be Stegio, or Stagie, Stegie.....all kinds of possibilities. hee
Dawna


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawna said:


> You're funny, Lo. He doesn't have to be fake, maybe he can just be Stegio, or Stagie, Stegie.....all kinds of possibilities. hee
> Dawna


I actually like Stegie,but Ogie.....say it a few times...it's kinda cute!I didn't know there was another Hank on the forum,Lo.I just know your Hank.There was another Quincy,but he was a little beagle guy.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Julie,

I know at least _*kgiese*_ (aka Karen) has a doggy named "Hank" as well. She joined the forum April '07, so I guess she has the patent on "Original Hank™ "; Our Hank's shirt is just a toddler one we found at the local Goodwill -- total purchase price was about $1.00 if I recall. And he actually doesn't mind having it on, unlike the $90 OBTRACK Skrylle coat we recently purchased for the fellow: :doh:










We thought he'd like the added warmth for the upcoming winter. Needless to say, we haven't had a chance to photograph him in it.

Have a great day.
*'Lo*™ ©2007


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh,I'm sorry Lo--I never knew there was a second Hank!Well,it's a great name!:becky:
My little boy has some tiny shirts--I'll have to try it(just for fun):laugh:That is a great idea!I wish I'd thought of it!:brick:

Hey--I love that coat--Bet Hank will love it!Looks nice and toasty warm...:hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, I think the faux Stogie is very handsome indeed. And obviously a champ. Though Melissa's Stogie is definitely the king of Stogies, quite regal. 

Ok, 'Lo so when is Hank modeling the Cal bandanna? I'm dying to see that! Saturday before game time, we're heading to the Student Store to check out all the doggy regalia. Uh oh, my Mastercard is already smokin'. . .shopping spree alert!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amy, it's been so very difficult to take a picture of the little one with the _Cal_ bandanna, he moves sooo fast that even my Nikon SLR can't capture it very well under natural lighting. He was much easier as a pup -- (evidence by my avatar). I'll definitely have to train him like Melissa's "Original Stogie™" who's very photogenic. Here's a quick snapshot of the fellow which my wife took with her digital camera. We'll try again later this week -- before the game. Hopefully he's our new lucky charm.

Take care,
*'Lo*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cutie pie Hank is! I love that picture.... maybe because I'm also a Cal alum? hmmm... no I think he's just a cutie.  GO BEARS!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina said:


> What a cutie pie Hank is! I love that picture.... maybe because I'm also a Cal alum? hmmm... no I think he's just a cutie.  GO BEARS!


Thanks Lina,
Speaking of names, Kubrick™  definitely has one of the best names in this forum - it's original and fits your little one.

All the best,
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Lo! I'm glad you like Kubrick's name... he does too! 

I actually taught a DeCal at Berkeley on Stanley Kubrick Films so it's fitting that my first dog should be named Kubrick.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I loved the video of Hank - he was having a really good time.

His pic with the bandana is just precious - what a handsome guy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hank is so cute. He has such a manly name.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is a very cute guy Lo.....I love your new pix of him with his bandanna on!:biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, thanks 'Lo. He absolutely couldn't be cuter in that bandanna. And you are too modest, it's a great pic. 
GO BEARS! GRRRRRRRR--RAH!
Hank looks like a lucky charm to me. :cheer2: :thumb: :first:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy, you and 'Lo crack me up! We just had a business trip and the clients of ours are in Valencia and BIG BEARS FANS! Gosh, talk about school loyalty! haha....I think I know MORE than I ever could've imagined about the Bears after 2 days with them. LOL :biggrin1: 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that is funny, Kara. Cal has had such awful teams for decades, and so now we are all going berserk!! It's interesting, because Cal is not at all the typical rah-rah football school , like say, in the Midwest or South. It is super fun to be an (in my case) Old Blue these days. We're relishing it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I definitely know what you mean about the awful teams! I'm class of 2003 and the three classes before us graduated without ever seeing Cal win a big game. You have no idea just how excited we were when Cal won against Stanfurd (spelling intetional ) in 2002! I think it was one of the most exciting games EVER. With perhaps the exception, of course, of this game:






And the long version for those of you who want to see the whole last minute of the game:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I remember seeing that game - that was the most exciting football play I think I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, of course I definitely agree! The Chemistry 100 professor at Cal would play that clip in class every year before the big game to get us all ramped up and man did it work! We all left pumped up for the game after seeing that!  After I finished Chem 100 I worked in the lab that set up all the reactions and the videos for that class and we got to set up the Stanfurd vs Cal reaction where we use titrations to make a large vial with red and white liquid turn blue and gold timed by the Cal fight song. It's a great reaction and gets students completely psyched for the game.

I miss Berkeley a lot some days!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so cool!!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina said:


> Laurie, of course I definitely agree! The Chemistry 100 professor at Cal would play that clip in class every year before the big game to get us all ramped up and man did it work! We all left pumped up for the game after seeing that!  After I finished Chem 100 I worked in the lab that set up all the reactions and the videos for that class and we got to set up the Cal vs Stanfurd reaction where we use titrations to make a large vial with red and white liquid turn blue and gold timed by the Cal fight song. It's a great reaction and gets students completely psyched for the game.
> 
> I miss Berkeley a lot some days!


Great stuff Lina,
I was an Integrative Biology major back in the day and I totally remember the Cal vs. stanfUrd reaction in Chem 100.... awesome memories. I liked it so much I graduated from the school of Public Health (thereby extending my stay), before going off to medical school. And great clip -- never to be topped. 

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My son is planning on going to college next year for either chemical engineering or biomedical engineering - I wonder if he will experience these too??


----------

